# Spanish air traffic strike



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone heading to Spain over the next couple of weeks- be prepared for looooooooong airport delays due to a series of atc strikes

We are due to fly back from Alicante aport 12/6 which coincides with one such strike day. Word is expect up to 12 hr delays!!!!!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We are heading over on Saturday so we might be lucky, unlike last year three hours on the tarmac at Malaga due to the French strike.

A week in Puerto Banus and then a week travelling house hunting between Cadiz and Torrox.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We go Friday but we will be caught on our return flight 12/6. Gonna be a lot of waiting !!!!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not just a delay, sometimes Easyjet etc. cancels the flights. If the flights are heavily booked over the next few days you could be stuck. A good excuse if you have to get back to the office


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

does anyone have details of the impending strikes , and times etc, i am in ireland at the moment but i am flying to malaga next wednesday 12th, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have just been told by a friend of mine that the spanish air traffic control people are going to have walkouts for 2 hours in the morning and again in the afternooh on june 8th,, 10th,, 12th,, and the 14th. he doesn't know which 2 hours the walkouts will take place. he works in the travel industry and he will try and find out. the reason they give is that they dont agree with the penalty and fine they were given by the spanish airport authority for taking part in the traffic control strike in 2010


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hubby and son are flying out lunchtime of the 12th to East Midlands and straight to Download! No.1 son will be most put out if he misses Slipknot! Not sure hubby, who flies from Korea on the 11th, feels the same way! but hey that's what being a parent is all about!? Does anyone have any news links or whatever (I can google translate Espanol) for up to date accurate info. Many thanks. (Think they are flying Jet2, left it to hubby for the first time ever so maybe the strike is the least of my son's worries?!).


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

moonman said:


> does anyone have details of the impending strikes , and times etc, i am in ireland at the moment but i am flying to malaga next wednesday 12th, thanks in anticipation.


If you're flying on the 12th don't fly on Wednesday.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have,, since my 1st post got more info, the strike will be only for 2 hours in the morning and the afternoon, , but which 2 hour periods is the problem.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

moonman said:


> i have,, since my 1st post got more info, the strike will be only for 2 hours in the morning and the afternoon, , but which 2 hour periods is the problem.


I'm doing 14th stanstead to Asturias at 7 am. So hopefully (if the strikes aren't avoided) it will be in the afternoon 

Seriously I think there could be serious delays as you can't just stop for 2 hours and then restart. I'll give it a few more days and then change my flight. At least I can see what happens on the 8th.

Just a thought do remember to investigate compensation. My step daughter was off-boarded by Easyjet in Tenerife (going London) due to a passenger illness on the incoming flight (soiled seat I believe). She was put on a plane 6 hours later that arrived Gatwick at 2am.

She received food vouchers in the airport, was put up in a gatwick hotel due to the late arrival, had a great breakfast, and then received 400 euros compensation. Nothing to do with insurance, we don't do that stuff. But we did have to make a few calls to get the final money. The return ticket cost less than 200 Euros all in


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

alborino said:


> I'm doing 14th stanstead to Asturias at 7 am. So hopefully (if the strikes aren't avoided) it will be in the afternoon
> 
> Seriously I think there could be serious delays as you can't just stop for 2 hours and then restart. I'll give it a few more days and then change my flight. At least I can see what happens on the 8th.
> 
> ...


It is 2 hours in the morning and another 2 hours in the afternoon,,, 4 hours per day.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

moonman said:


> It is 2 hours in the morning and another 2 hours in the afternoon,,, 4 hours per day.


Well so far so good. Despite having scheduled arrivals in Spain after 10am I don't see any issues yet. I'm booked Sunday from Stanstead and the equivalent is on its way. One 25 min delay for Madrid from Gatwick but that is probably nothing.

The words 'delayed' and 'Cancelled' are notable by their absence at Gatwick and Stanstead.

Anyone any update I'd appreciate it as I will be flying with lots of plants on Sunday and don't want them suffering in suitcases more than necessary.

And good luck to all those with friends, family, themselves flying this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Some flights now running at least 4 hrs late


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Neighbour just flown in from Belfast ..... took off on time 9.15 and landed on time in Malaga ..... does not look like it is causing too many delays at moment but could be a knock on effect come Wednesday or Friday .........


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Some flights now running at least 4 hrs late


where did these flights take off from and what airports did they land. the reason i am interested is , all flights from dublin to all airports in spain took off and landed more or less on time, i.e. a few minutes late and early , which is normal for airports and airlines.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

My sister is due to arrive at Adolfo Suarez, Madrid on Norwegian air from Birmingham at 13.55 and the flight will arrive early.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Trubrit said:


> My sister is due to arrive at Adolfo Suarez, Madrid on Norwegian air from Birmingham at 13.55 and the flight will arrive early.


if the flight you sister is on to day there is no problem. the strikes are for 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the evening on, Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday of this week. see earlier posts for more info.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I know this but a previous post asked if there were knock on effects but it seems not, hopefully.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Alicante airport operated as normal yesterday. There were a few delays of around 30 minutes but you always have that. Spanish press reporting today that the strike was a non-event, so let´s hope tomorrow and the rest of the strike days turn out the same.


----------



## garryg163 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Delays*

Just came over on 8th. Flight due for take off 17:45 waited 4 hrs for plane, not very impressed, but hey! in the sunshine now.

I would expect the backlog to affect all flights AFTER the first strike hours are implemented.

Good luck!


----------



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all

We're flying from Johannesburg to Heathrow on Saturday night, then flying on to Alicante via Madrid on Sunday 14th.

Lastminute.com who we booked through told us:
"We have been made aware of industrial action by Spanish Air Traffic Control services set to take place on 10th, 12th and 14th June 2015 for two hours each morning and two hours each afternoon. Those hours will be between 10:00 - 12:00 and 18:00 – 20:00 local time. The strikes are expected to affect all Spanish airports.

At this stage, the full impact on flight operations is not clear, however some delays or cancellations are expected. We recommend you check the status of your flight with the individual airline prior to travel."

Presumably if it takes effect it will have the effect of closing Spanish air space during these times, rather than just affect the airports. Hopefully it will continue to be a non-event and if the worst comes to the worst Business Class passengers will get some sort of preference.

Regards
Geoff Pethick
Johannesburg


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

GeoffP2 said:


> Hello all
> 
> We're flying from Johannesburg to Heathrow on Saturday night, then flying on to Alicante via Madrid on Sunday 14th.
> 
> ...



Why should business class passengers get any more better treatment than the rest... sorry strikes a strike............


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

GeoffP2 said:


> Hopefully it will continue to be a non-event and if the worst comes to the worst Business Class passengers will get some sort of preference.


I assume that is a joke 

But can see very few problems today. In fact many Spanish flights arriving early.


----------



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

It was a joke!!!!!!!!


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been monitoring Malaga arrivals and departures just now and seems to be running smoothly, odd delays but that's normal anyway. We fly Friday and after monitoring the situation of late I'm far more confident than I was a few days ago


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Basically they can only "strike" as long as they maintain minimum flight coverage. I.e. No one who is actually controlling planes & air space can strike .It is illegal . Only ones who aren't doing anything can strike. :lol: 
& yes it hasn't/isn't/ doesn't make any difference at the moment. ( I actually agree with there complaints !!) 
Wife's flight is on time for tonight & the one that left Alc was on time leaving.


----------

